# Is gay OK?



## ToddWright (Oct 30, 2002)

My partner and I are getting more and more involved in sailing. We''re ready to purchase our next - larger - cruising boat. We genuinely want to live the life! But, we hear many "warnings" for a gay cruising couple - our boat has been damaged while dockside/we often hear the insecure rumblings of phobes while in port.

Several friends have expressed concern for us. So, I''d like to know what the atmosphere is out there: Is gay OK on the high seas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sure, as long as you don''t use it as an excuse for having run aground.


----------

